# Anavar only cycle. What PCT, Nolva/Clomid? How much and WHEN to take it?



## bigbaggy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have been looking for the definate answers and many threads there is alot of confusion on this matter. I have started a anavar only cycle of 40-50mg per day for 6-8 weeks. I understand test is the best base cycle etc but I want to try it this way and I am already 250lbs and I want that edge to lean up and strip a little fat. Ok. so my question is this...

What PCT do you use after anavar cycle and When do you start to take it (ie 10 days after the last anavar tablet or 1 day?) and for how long to take it and how much to take?

Answers underneath. top answers get a smiley and the best gets a blue peter badge. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Var dose not enough IMO mate, I'd run at lease 100mg/day for 8-12 weeks

Start pct day after last var dose

Pct- Nolva 20mg/day for 3 weeks is plenty


----------



## bigbaggy (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok thanks mate. Would you have run 100mg a day for your very first cycle? Also is it best to build it up? i.e start 30mg 1st week. 60 second week....and so on? or whack straight into 100mg a day for 8-12 weeks then stop?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bigbaggy said:


> Ok thanks mate. Would you have run 100mg a day for your very first cycle? Also is it best to build it up? i.e start 30mg 1st week. 60 second week....and so on? or whack straight into 100mg a day for 8-12 weeks then stop?


Just keep it simple mate, 100mg ED for 8wks, then PCT if you want to.


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

100mg anavar a day.

Split the dosage, 50mg 8am, 25mg 4pm and 25mg 12pm.

PCT of nolva 20mg for 3/4 weeks, take before sleep to avoid sides.

Simples


----------



## bigbaggy (Nov 23, 2012)

:thumb: Thanks guys. Only took 50mg per day due to restrictions on the amount i could get. Now on week two of my second cycle of var doing 100mg ed for 8 weeks. awesome results already. spider webs, great pumps and libido has increased.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What var are you using? Might do this myself

I can get pro Chem 50mg tabs but read mixed reviews on them. A lot bad


----------



## marmik mewada (Jul 28, 2015)

I am too using this type of cycle but but the difference is i do 60mg/ED and its enough and best for good lean gains and cut some fat


----------

